# Hilo del Inversor por Dividendos 2023



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Ene 2023)

Venimos de aqui: Hilo del Inversor por Dividendos 2022

Pues ya tenemos tercera edición del clásico hilo del inversor por dividendos en su edición 2023. Muchas cosas han ido cambiando desde que empezamos, incluyendo mi propia forma de aproximarme al tema de la inversión por dividendos. En ésta edición quiero abrir un poco mas mi cartera a vosotros, además de ser mas proactivo hablando de las inversiones que voy a hacer.

*¿Cual es el objetivo de un inversor por dividendos?*

A nivel básico lo que un inversor dividendero quiere es que las empresas donde invierte le den cash sano diréctamente en su manita. Ésto tiene ventajas e inconvenientes.

La mayor ventaja es que una empresa va a darte dinero regularmente, ofreciéndote control sobre parte de los beneficios de ésta. El dividendo que te entregan puedes usarlo para comprar mas acciones de la misma empresa, u otras empresas, o gastártelo en barcos y putas. El mayor inconveniente es que esos dividendos van con dos imposiciones, primero impuestos que paga la empresa, y luego impuestos que pagas tú.

Hay empresas como Berkshire Hathaway (la de Warren Buffet, uno de los mas aclamados inversores de nuestro tiempo) que nunca ha dado dividendos. Ésto hace que algún retrasado mental crea que Warren Buffett no es dividendero, cuando en realidad lo que no es es dividendero para tí. Berkshire invierte en empresas privadas, pero casi todas las empresas públicas donde invierte o dan dividendos, o entregan dividendos especiales para él.

*¿Cual es MI objetivo como inversor por dividendos?*

En primer lugar, aqui solo muestro mi cartera dividendera, pero invierto en otras empresas, además de activos tales como viviendas que alquilo y algún garaje. Así que no soy un inversor dividendero puro. Lo que si soy es un inversor pollavieja. En mi cartera NO vas a ver cryptos, o empresas muy nuevas, o nada que sea "to the moon". No pinto rayitas ni me dejo llevar por las noticias del dia. Tú puedes hacerlo, y yo estaré encantado de comentar cualquier empresa que traigas.

*¿Cómo encontrar una buena empresa dividendera?*

Pues tirando de fundamentales. Busca empresas con historia para poder ver como funcionan (por ello no entro en empresas nuevas). Mira como hacen dinero, como manejan su deuda, y como manejan el dinero que ya les llega. Busca empresas con buen "mota" (algo que les diferencie), ya sea por estar en "casi" monopolio (Boeing/Airbus), por ser muy necesarias (empresas de "utilities"), marcas famosas y consolidadas (coca-cola, nike, etc...), o empresas dormilonas, aburridas, pero constantes (IBM).

Una vez que hayas encontrado una empresa así, mira a ver si esta a buen precio. Buen precio no quiere decir "30% por debajo" o "en mínimos anuales". Ahí tienes que aplicar tu propia metodología, sea DCF (Discounted Cash Flow) o cualquier otro método o combinación de métodos. Yo mezclo varios, y trato de estar dos movimientos por delante.

Por ejemplo, cuando estalló la guerra de Ucrania lo primero que hice fue mirar las empresas que se verían afectadas, y me puse a pensar en lo que ocurriría NO durante la guerra, sino al terminar ésta. Ésto quiere decir que, irremediablemente, vas a ir a contracorriente y muchas veces vas a comprar cosas que estarán en rojo meses, o años, antes de que entren en verde, pero cuando entren en verde sacarás frutos cojonudos.

*¿Cúales son tus objetivos anuales, cómo te fue en 2022?*

Mal. Me fue muy mal.

Mi objetivo es duplicar dividendos anualmente, buscando e incrementando posiciones donde pueda conseguir, eventualmente, al menos un 4% de dividendo neto.

Comparado con el año 2021, conseguí un 62% mas en dividendos. Esto quiere decir que hice un buen año PERO...

Mi objetivo es DUPLICAR mis dividendos, así que me he quedado un 38% por debajo de objetivos.

¿Por qué? Pues por el motivo principal de que no he encontrado empresas a precios suficientemente bajos para poder seguir entrando.

No tengo Apple, ni Amazon, ni Microsoft, pero si tengo Intel, HP, o IBM. Mis empresas, al ser buenas, les cuesta caer, así que en 2022 me ha costado muchísimo incrementar posiciones. En todo el 2022 no he podido incrementar una mierda HP o IBM, pero si que he aprovechado para meterle mas a Intel. Además, he conseguido entrar en empresas pero una vez pasado el periodo de dividendos.

¿Conseguiré mi objetivo del 2023, que es duplicar 2022? Lo veremos éste año 

Para cualquier pregunta aqui me teneis.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Ene 2023)

*SMITH & WESSON, HP, ENTREGAN DIVIDENDOS*

Empezamos el año con dividendos fresquitos. Uno bueno y uno malo.

Smith & Wesson han perdido un 43% desde que las compré. Un desastre cojonudo peeero al menos me entregan un 2.16% neto anualizado.

HP, por otra parte, se ha revalorizado un 6.36%. Su dividendo es un 3.4%.

Empieza la fiesta despacito, pero pronto llegará la buena letra.


----------



## Teniente General Videla (4 Ene 2023)

Debe ser poco dinero el que tienes invertido, a partir de cierto nivel es casi imposible hacer eso salvo que manejes pastizales.


----------



## Invekt (4 Ene 2023)

Yo casi nunca consigo batir la inflación real en relación con dividendos, diría que ahora mismo ya hay oportunidades para dividendo, pero tampoco voy a meterme entero he sobrevivido teniendo 6 cifras en bolsa, pero en ciertas acciones me considero trasquilado como en la cueva de los 40 ladrones y algún que otro chicharro. Qué tal te parece Hamborner este año?


----------



## Manteka (4 Ene 2023)

Felicidades, wey.
He leido todo tus post del 2022.

Como ves Smith & Wesson para entrar ahora?
No la tengo, pero parece interesante


----------



## Können (4 Ene 2023)

Pillo sitio en la nueva edición. ¿Tienes la típica hoja excel donde monitorizas las inversiones y dividendos o tiras de la rentabilidad que te dice el banco?

Solo pregunto por curiosidad. Una vez me puse a construir un excel y me di cuenta que se puede complicar la ostia mantenerlo y actualizarlo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Ene 2023)

Invekt dijo:


> Yo casi nunca consigo batir la inflación real en relación con dividendos, diría que ahora mismo ya hay oportunidades para dividendo, pero tampoco voy a meterme entero he sobrevivido teniendo 6 cifras en bolsa, pero en ciertas acciones me considero trasquilado como en la cueva de los 40 ladrones y algún que otro chicharro. Qué tal te parece Hamborner este año?



En principio, la inflación real no puede ser batida solo con dividendos de un primer o primeros años. Lo que ocurre es que los dividendos, en buenas empresas, van aumentando con el tiempo. Por ejemplo, en éstos días me llega el dividendo de Ambev. El año pasado me dieron EUR0.09 por acción (brutos), y éste año me darán EUR0.14. Como el valor de la empresa en sí (en éste caso) se mantiene o sube, tu dinero va valiendo mas poco a poco, y eventualmente consigues ganar a la inflación.

Warren Buffett compró Coca-cola hace mas de 30 años. Ahora mismo a él Coca-cola le dá en dividendos un 50% de lo que pagó por ella, batiendo la inflación sin problemas. A mi Norsk Hydro me pagó el año pasado mas de un 10% neto en dividendos.

En otras palabras, no solo necesitas dividendos, sino buenas empresas y paciencia.


----------



## XXavier (5 Ene 2023)

¿Alguna sugerencia sobre empresas o ETFs de la zona 'Saudi Arabia and wider Persian Gulf', que es donde está invirtiendo preferentemente el Fondo Público Saudí...?


----------



## Nationwww (5 Ene 2023)

Manteka dijo:


> Felicidades, wey.
> He leido todo tus post del 2022.
> 
> Como ves Smith & Wesson para entrar ahora?
> No la tengo, pero parece interesante



Sin ser esto recomendación de inversión, yo entré hace unos meses...me como un -29%. Es posible que compre más cuando me toque. A PER 5, sin deuda y


----------



## max power (5 Ene 2023)

Nationwww dijo:


> Sin ser esto recomendación de inversión, yo entré hace unos meses...me como un -29%. Es posible que compre más cuando me toque. A PER 5, sin deuda y



No le veis riesgo regulatorio?

En USA (mayor parte de sus ventas) podria retringir la posesion de armas.


----------



## Manteka (5 Ene 2023)

max power dijo:


> No le veis riesgo regulatorio?
> 
> En USA (mayor parte de sus ventas) podria retringir la posesion de armas.



Eso es lo que me da más miedo.
Cada vez las regulaciones están jodiendo más la vaina.
Le he puesto una orden para comprar, esperando que aún baje un 15% más.
Aún así está dando un dividendo anualizado de más del 4%


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Ene 2023)

max power dijo:


> No le veis riesgo regulatorio?
> 
> En USA (mayor parte de sus ventas) podria retringir la posesion de armas.



Riesgo = Oportunidad.

Llevan desde hace 200 años tratando de restringuir armas. Y aunque lo hicieran, ¿sabes que la FAMOSÍSIMA marca Glock es Austríaca? ¿Cómo van las reglas de posesión de armas en Austria?


----------



## Panko21 (5 Ene 2023)

Que empresas ves para entrar? Intel está en precios interesantes, alguna más?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Ene 2023)

Manteka dijo:


> Como ves Smith & Wesson para entrar ahora?
> No la tengo, pero parece interesante





Nationwww dijo:


> yo entré hace unos meses...me como un -29%. Es posible que compre más cuando me toque. A PER 5, sin deuda y





max power dijo:


> No le veis riesgo regulatorio?
> 
> En USA (mayor parte de sus ventas) podria retringir la posesion de armas.





Manteka dijo:


> Eso es lo que me da más miedo.
> Cada vez las regulaciones están jodiendo más la vaina.



Yo llevo un -43% casi. No me preocupa

Smith&Wesson es una jugada oportunista, por eso solo le metí la puntita (es poco mas de un 1% de mi cartera). Mi tesis era que, históricamente, en tiempos de crisis suben las empresas de armas, además del cabreo con Europa (Glock). Obviamente mi tesis esta actualmente a tomar por culo, así que espero ayudas gubernamentales mientras recaudo mis dividendos.

¿Añadiría yo mas? No. Lo que si haré es, quizás en un par de años, si no mejora sacarla de la lista y vender acciones de alguna que me vaya muy bien para así aprovechar que no pagaré impuestos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Ene 2023)

Panko21 dijo:


> Que empresas ves para entrar? Intel está en precios interesantes, alguna más?



Doy por sentado que, estando en el hilo del inversor por dividendos, vas a largo, a empresas pollaviejas, y no te importa pasarte 5 años en rojo porque no vas a vender.

Dentro de lo que acabo de escribir, aparte de Intel (yo estoy haciendo una posición gorda en mi cartera), yo miraría Wallgreens (5% divi, lo estan pasando mal pero llegan a muchos sitios y tienen una zona de farmacia que mucha gente prefiere no hacer online), TSMC (2.33% de divi, para hacer de contrapeso a Intel), Ambev (9.63%, que los bajaran, pero es una empresa de bebidas brasileña, así que no veo riesgo), Danone (3.85% de divi, buena empresa en tiempos de riesgo), Qingdao Port (7,72% de divi, lo pasa mal porque depende del tráfico portuario, pero no hace mucho hizo un brutal proceso de automatización que a la larga dará buenos resultados).

Estas son algunas que YO llevo en cartera en éstos momentos, asi que NO es un consejo de inversión.


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Ene 2023)

Panko21 dijo:


> Que empresas ves para entrar? Intel está en precios interesantes, alguna más?



Kyndryl, Medical propierty, Simon property, ATT, Verizon, Kraft heinz, por decir algunas de USA que me parecen baratas o muy baratas y con buenos dividendos, excepto Kyndryl que está regalada pero no da dividendos porque está en una situación especial de reconversión.

Reino Unido, el mercado más interesante ahora mismo, AB foods, IDS, British American Tobacco, Legal and general, Aviva, British Telecom, severn trend, burberry.

España: Ence, LAR real state, ACS. A estas tres las veo aumentando el dividendo bastante en los próximos años y ya es bastante alto.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Ene 2023)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Kyndryl, Medical propierty, Simon property, ATT, Verizon, Kraft heinz, por decir algunas de USA que me parecen baratas o muy baratas y con buenos dividendos, excepto Kyndryl que está regalada pero no da dividendos porque está en una situación especial de reconversión.
> 
> Reino Unido, el mercado más interesante ahora mismo, AB foods, IDS, British American Tobacco, Legal and general, Aviva, British Telecom, severn trend, burberry.
> 
> España: Ence, LAR real state, ACS. A estas tres las veo aumentando el dividendo bastante en los próximos años y ya es bastante alto.



Con las REITs me andaría con cuidado porque vienen malos tiempos. Yo llevo Verizon en mi zona de "riesgo moderado" pero no entraría en ATT. Legal & General no esta mal pero volvemos a lo mismo de los REITs.

Y las tabaqueras son apuestas bastante seguras. Llevo con BAT desde que traían el tabaco desde las americas, además de ir con Japan Topacco.


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Ene 2023)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Con las REITs me andaría con cuidado porque vienen malos tiempos. Yo llevo Verizon en mi zona de "riesgo moderado" pero no entraría en ATT. Legal & General no esta mal pero volvemos a lo mismo de los REITs.
> 
> Y las tabaqueras son apuestas bastante seguras. Llevo con BAT desde que traían el tabaco desde las americas, además de ir con Japan Topacco.



Es cierto que los reits tienen bastante deuda, pero es a tipo fijo. Y la hostia que llevan descuenta malos escenarios. Creo que LAR y Simón son bastante prudentes en su gerencia, de medical tengo menos datos, pero cotiza muy barata, creo que per 5. LAR está a per 4 y tienen ocupación casi total de sus centros comerciales, el futuro dividendo que debe repartir andaría cerca de 0.5 euros por acción, bastante bueno. Habrá que ver lo que se resiente el consumo en los próximos años, pero veo a los funcis y demás langostas siguiendo gastando. 

Al final el tema de la deuda dependerá mucho de una gestión prudente, es cierto que las telecos van a tener que invertir menos y quitarse deuda, pero son negocios bastante predecibles. Y volvemos a lo mismo, han caído ya mucho, podría estar lo peor ya descontado. 

Sobre los seguros, no soy un experto en el tema, pero tienen productos de renta fija, creo que ganaban si subía el tipo de interés, el problema que se están encontrando algunas aseguradoras es poder subir precios por la inflación sin perdida de clientes, eso sí lo han notado. Pero al final es otro negocio pollavieja, por cojones nos obligan a contratar seguros y cada vez va a ser más necesario asegurar cosas en tiempos inseguros...


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Ene 2023)

Por cierto, no he puesto ninguna eléctrica, pero también son buenos negocios a largo plazo, pero no veo ahora ninguna que esté muy barata. A ver si alguien nos ilumina y nunca mejor dicho... Y bancos están muy bien, pero llevan ya un buen rally, no se lo que les puede quedar, el BBVA por ejemplo ha pasado de 4.5 a 6.1 en muy poco tiempo. Y vienen desde los 2 o los 3 euros del COVID...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Ene 2023)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Por cierto, no he puesto ninguna eléctrica, pero también son buenos negocios a largo plazo, pero no veo ahora ninguna que esté muy barata. A ver si alguien nos ilumina y nunca mejor dicho... Y bancos están muy bien, pero llevan ya un buen rally, no se lo que les puede quedar, el BBVA por ejemplo ha pasado de 4.5 a 6.1 en muy poco tiempo. Y vienen desde los 2 o los 3 euros del COVID...



Yo mas que electrica lo que pillé fue Fortum el año pasado y espero dividendos cojonudos.


----------



## jaimegvr (6 Ene 2023)

que tal veis la renta fija en 2023???

Ha caido mucho en 2022, podria ser una buena oportunidad sobre todo cuando en USA los % esten al 5 o 6%.


----------



## finkbrau (6 Ene 2023)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Kyndryl, Medical propierty, Simon property, ATT, Verizon, Kraft heinz, por decir algunas de USA que me parecen baratas o muy baratas y con buenos dividendos, excepto Kyndryl que está regalada pero no da dividendos porque está en una situación especial de reconversión.
> 
> Reino Unido, el mercado más interesante ahora mismo, AB foods, IDS, British American Tobacco, Legal and general, Aviva, British Telecom, severn trend, burberry.
> 
> España: Ence, LAR real state, ACS. A estas tres las veo aumentando el dividendo bastante en los próximos años y ya es bastante alto.



Llevo unas cuantas de las que dices
Medical propierties Verizon intel y ayer entre en wba 
Kraft tengo orden a menos de 40
Otras que veo interesantes son nacional grid, United Utilities y GSK en uk y swk t-rowe y 3m en EEUU, todo a larguísimo y a divendear..


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Ene 2023)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo mas que electrica lo que pillé fue Fortum el año pasado y espero dividendos cojonudos.



Tiene muy buena pinta, pero desconozco cómo es el tema fiscal finlandés, ni idea de cuánto se puede quedar el fisco de ese país y si se puede reclamar aquí esa parte.


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Ene 2023)

finkbrau dijo:


> Llevo unas cuantas de las que dices
> Medical propierties Verizon intel y ayer entre en wba
> Kraft tengo orden a menos de 40
> Otras que veo interesantes son nacional grid, United Utilities y GSK en uk y swk t-rowe y 3m en EEUU, todo a larguísimo y a divendear..



Si, todas esas sirven, alguna es esperar que caigan un poco, pero son ideales para ir a largo.


----------



## jaimegvr (6 Ene 2023)

Algun ETF de deuda USA a 2, 7 u 20 años??? han caido mucho.


----------



## jaimegvr (6 Ene 2023)

Yo veo a BATS a muy largo, da un 6,58% y precio muy estable.
Ayer cargé 100 mas.


----------



## jaimegvr (6 Ene 2023)

Y en febrero cobro buenos dividendos BATS.


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Ene 2023)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Yo veo a BATS a muy largo, da un 6,58% y precio muy estable.
> Ayer cargé 100 mas.



Creo que además se quieren dedicar a más cosas aparte del tabaco, aunque igual me equivoco con Altria, cosas de alimentación. Lo que estaría bien sería que hicieran porritos de María


----------



## jaimegvr (6 Ene 2023)

Lo veo mas seguro que un bono del tesoro español, Tabaco desde el siglo XVII.
6,58% anual.


----------



## Kalevala (6 Ene 2023)

jaimegvr dijo:


> que tal veis la renta fija en 2023???
> 
> Ha caido mucho en 2022, podria ser una buena oportunidad sobre todo cuando en USA los % esten al 5 o 6%.



Si alguien sabe del tema estaría bien abrir hilo aparte.
Yo, fuera de deuda pública española que se puede comprar directamente en la web del Banco de España, no se como comprar otro tipo de renta fija: americana, de empresas, etc.
Y desde luego que ni idea de como venderla antes de vencimiento.

Carpatos comenta en sus vídeos que ha pillado renta fija de empresas a 7-8% en mercado secundario


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Ene 2023)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Y en febrero cobro buenos dividendos BATS.



Yo cobro dividendos en acciones y así no tengo que cargar. Llevo desde siempre aumentado la posición.


----------



## Panko21 (6 Ene 2023)

Como veis 3M?. Ence la llevo, esperando a ver w pasa con el supremo y la concesión de Pontevedra. En bancos aposte por Sabadell, le metieron un rabo muy gordo y tuvo problemas con la filial británica que parece solventados... Este año ha repartido 5 cts en total pero en España me da coraje xq no cuidan al accionista y los gobiernos que tenemos suelen ir a la contra del ahorro e inversión individuales. 

Mirare BATS


----------



## RNSX (6 Ene 2023)

Que tal Ford, no es interesante? tiene un PER bajo y da buen dividendo.


----------



## javac (6 Ene 2023)

De las que habéis mencionado
Intel y tsmc parecen buenos puntos de compra actualmente

De las otras, mpw me gusta mucho con mucho riesgo, ya que su mayor cliente, 28%, es un hospital en casi quiebra. Mpw le está haciendo préstamos de Cash y eso no suele ser bueno.

Gsk también gusta.

De otras, las energéticas son negocios estables, así que como cash, las que sean monopolio, tipo so, dominion, red 

En España, no toco un banco ni loco

A mi lo que me gusta son las aeronáuticas y negocios de aeropuertos, tipo pac, aena, Omáb, ASR


----------



## jaimegvr (6 Ene 2023)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo cobro dividendos en acciones y así no tengo que cargar. Llevo desde siempre aumentado la posición.



Actualmente el60% del total de mis dividendos de mi cartera los estoy reinvirtiendo en bats, VZ y voy a empezar con deuda USA.


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Ene 2023)

Panko21 dijo:


> Como veis 3M?. Ence la llevo, esperando a ver w pasa con el supremo y la concesión de Pontevedra. En bancos aposte por Sabadell, le metieron un rabo muy gordo y tuvo problemas con la filial británica que parece solventados... Este año ha repartido 5 cts en total pero en España me da coraje xq no cuidan al accionista y los gobiernos que tenemos suelen ir a la contra del ahorro e inversión individuales.
> 
> Mirare BATS



En Ence aprovisionaron el dinero por si les tiran lo de Pontevedra, si sale bien mejor que mejor, pero ese riesgo ya está cubierto. Lo que parece más interesante es la subida de la celulosa y el aumento de demanda del papel tisú, aparte de que me parece que en la Unión Europea comunista no quieren dar más concesiones a papeleras, por lo que va a haber muy pocas. También es interesante que está apostando por temas de energía, aunque no sé si de manera seria o es un bluff para trincar subvenciones.


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Ene 2023)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Actualmente el60% del total de mis dividendos de mi cartera los estoy reinvirtiendo en bats, VZ y voy a empezar con deuda USA.



¿Verizon permite el pago de dividendos en acciones?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Ene 2023)

Panko21 dijo:


> Como veis 3M?. Ence la llevo, esperando a ver w pasa con el supremo y la concesión de Pontevedra. En bancos aposte por Sabadell, le metieron un rabo muy gordo y tuvo problemas con la filial británica que parece solventados... Este año ha repartido 5 cts en total pero en España me da coraje xq no cuidan al accionista y los gobiernos que tenemos suelen ir a la contra del ahorro e inversión individuales.
> 
> Mirare BATS



3M la espero a 100 pavos. Ahora mismo a 117 creo.

Ojalá entre porque me hace el contrapunto con BASF, que la metí en cartera el año pasado y vaya jugada cojonuda que he hecho con ella.

Bancos y españoles...me tienes que pagar tú a mi para entrar.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Ene 2023)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Actualmente el60% del total de mis dividendos de mi cartera los estoy reinvirtiendo en bats, VZ y voy a empezar con deuda USA.



VZ llevo yo. Me he llevado una buena hostia el año pasado pero parece que recuperan. OJO, que es cíclica.



Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Verizon permite el pago de dividendos en acciones?



Que yo sepa no. Las americanas lo hacen a veces muy puntualmente, pero no como las UKsianas que lo tienen como algo relatívamente mas normal (sobre todo tabacaleras y farsaceúticas).


----------



## qbit (6 Ene 2023)

Können dijo:


> Una vez me puse a construir un excel y me di cuenta que se puede complicar la ostia mantenerlo y actualizarlo.



Se puede meter en las celdas los datos de páginas como Yahoo! Finanzas para que se actualicen cada vez que abras la hoja de cálculo y tener así actualizados datos como la rentabilidad por dividendo de manera diaria o cuando te conectes, pero no sé cómo hacerlo porque no lo he hecho nunca. Vi el año pasado un vídeo en el que lo hacían, en un canal de dividendos.


----------



## finkbrau (6 Ene 2023)

qbit dijo:


> Se puede meter en las celdas los datos de páginas como Yahoo! Finanzas para que se actualicen cada vez que abras la hoja de cálculo y tener así actualizados datos como la rentabilidad por dividendo de manera diaria o cuando te conectes, pero no sé cómo hacerlo porque no lo he hecho nunca. Vi el año pasado un vídeo en el que lo hacían, en un canal de dividendos.



Hay muchas plantillas ya hechas gratuitas en varias webs. También alguna de pago he visto. Si a alguien le interesa, las busco, porque las vi hace tiempo, pero no se donde


----------



## qbit (6 Ene 2023)

finkbrau dijo:


> Hay muchas plantillas ya hechas gratuitas en varias webs. También alguna de pago he visto. Si a alguien le interesa, las busco, porque las vi hace tiempo, pero no se donde



Pues sí, me interesa, y supongo que al otro forero también.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Ene 2023)

*VICI ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*

Sus primeros del año, y nada malos por cierto 

La de los casinos, que el año pasado estuvo ocupada con todo tipo de acquisiciones dentro y fuera del Strip, se revaloriza en un 23,61% mientras nos entrega un 5.14% neto anualizado.

Nos roba los corazones y nos la pone como picas.


----------



## finkbrau (6 Ene 2023)

qbit dijo:


> Pues sí, me interesa, y supongo que al otro forero también.



Ok, lo busco cuando tenga un rato y lo pongo por aqui


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Ene 2023)

qbit dijo:


> Pues sí, me interesa, y supongo que al otro forero también.



Divvy diary está bastante bien para meter datos y seguir tu cartera. Tienen app para móvil.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Ene 2023)

Una pregunta, ¿como veis las dos británicas teleco, British Telecom y Vodafone? 

Se empieza a hablar de que puede que cambie la regulación en Europa y podrían empezar a fusionarse y a subir precios por la inflación. De momento son pequeñas señales, pero si cambia la cosa podrían salir muy beneficiadas, ya que no es normal que permitan la creación de operadores virtuales (piratas) que no aportan red y que han perjudicado durante años a los que han invertido en telefonía inalámbrica y fibra.

Veo más riesgo que en otros sectores, pero como cambie un poco la cosa puede que estas empresas aumenten mucho un dividendo ya de por si bastante alto, 6.5 y 9% respectivamente. Si la regularización no cambia es cierto que hay mejores sectores donde invertir, por ejemplo en telecos yankees, donde no creo que tengan que lidiar con ese problema, corregidme si me equivoco.


----------



## Capablanca (7 Ene 2023)

Aquí estamos otro año más.
“Show me the money”


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Ene 2023)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Una pregunta, ¿como veis las dos británicas teleco, British Telecom y Vodafone?
> 
> Se empieza a hablar de que puede que cambie la regulación en Europa y podrían empezar a fusionarse y a subir precios por la inflación. De momento son pequeñas señales, pero si cambia la cosa podrían salir muy beneficiadas, ya que no es normal que permitan la creación de operadores virtuales (piratas) que no aportan red y que han perjudicado durante años a los que han invertido en telefonía inalámbrica y fibra.
> 
> Veo más riesgo que en otros sectores, pero como cambie un poco la cosa puede que estas empresas aumenten mucho un dividendo ya de por si bastante alto, 6.5 y 9% respectivamente. Si la regularización no cambia es cierto que hay mejores sectores donde invertir, por ejemplo en telecos yankees, donde no creo que tengan que lidiar con ese problema, corregidme si me equivoco.



Ante la duda, fundamentales:

British Telecom:
Se han quitado 2M en liabilities desde el 2019 hasta ahora, not bad, pero han perdido casi la mitad de su net income. O es carne de rescate, o de nacionalización, o va a necesitar mil años para pagar su deuda.

Vodafone:
Mucho peor. Han pasado de 80km a casi 100km de liabilities, con un net income aún por demostrar (solo recientemente han empezado a hacer dinero, y éste es de 2km. Necesitaría al menos 15 BUENOS años para hacer limpieza.

Y si, tengo en cuenta que son telecos con poder de mantener deudas a largo plazo, pero ésto me parece demasiado.

Creo que empezarán por cortar o quitar dividendos, pedir rescates...en fin, un poco jugar a la ruleta. No me apetece, la verdad.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Ene 2023)

*NOTICIAS: ABBVIE ANUNCIA AUMENTO DE DIVIDENDOS*

La farmaceutica ha sido todo un acierto en mi cartera. El año pasado ya me dió un 4.81% NETO sin despeinarse, y ahora anuncian que pasan a para de $1.45 a $1.48 por acción.

Su dividendo bruto se convierte así en un 3.6% pero al tenerla yo* revalorizada un 83% (CON DOS COJONES)* éste año me sorprendería si no cruza la barrera del 5% neto.

La pregunta que os hareis es: Si feministo, que eres muy listo y la tienes muy grande y la compraste abajo, ¿y para nosotros, esta ahora bien de precio? Pues mira, de PER esta altita (22.19), y su crecimiento en el año pasado (casi un 80%) distorsiona el precio de su acción, pero se espera un crecimiento de mas de un 3% anual. Yo aqui me esperaría a ver si tiene una buena caida y pillarla al menos a 75 euros.

¿Por qué? Pues porque su margen de beneficios histórico esta entre el 13% y el 18%, y su "free flow" margen de cash (joder, parezco un rapero) siempre ha estado por encima del 30%. Calculando a futuros un crecimiento bruto de un 12%, y un margen de beneficios normal de un 15%, y manteniendo el cashflow en un 30%, le puedes sacar mas de un 10% anual comprándola al precio que esta ahora mismo. La industria farmacéutica es lo que tiene, que a poco que tengas un par de productos buenos una inversión monstruosa y patentada te permite aguantar años y años simplemente comercializándola (mirad el caso Bayer, que ni tan siquiera un caso de infección del HIV pudo tumbarla).

Mi sueño húmedo es que hagan alguna cagada gorda que tire el precio de la acción por la mitad y así meterle mas. Y mi consejo es observar su per a ver si cae.

PS: Ésto no son señales ni avisos. Y mi intención es siempre a largo plazo.


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Ene 2023)

¿Alguien ha analizado Tyson Foods? Una Yankee que está especializada en preparar carne.


----------



## RFray (8 Ene 2023)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Doy por sentado que, estando en el hilo del inversor por dividendos, vas a largo, a empresas pollaviejas, y no te importa pasarte 5 años en rojo porque no vas a vender.
> 
> Dentro de lo que acabo de escribir, aparte de Intel (yo estoy haciendo una posición gorda en mi cartera), yo miraría Wallgreens (5% divi, lo estan pasando mal pero llegan a muchos sitios y tienen una zona de farmacia que mucha gente prefiere no hacer online), TSMC (2.33% de divi, para hacer de contrapeso a Intel), Ambev (9.63%, que los bajaran, pero es una empresa de bebidas brasileña, así que no veo riesgo), Danone (3.85% de divi, buena empresa en tiempos de riesgo), Qingdao Port (7,72% de divi, lo pasa mal porque depende del tráfico portuario, pero no hace mucho hizo un brutal proceso de automatización que a la larga dará buenos resultados).
> 
> Estas son algunas que YO llevo en cartera en éstos momentos, asi que NO es un consejo de inversión.



Me parece haber escuchado hace tiempo que es posible comprar las acciones de Danone directamente a la compañía, sin pasar por un broker, y que así había menos retenciones en los divis. ¿Te suena el tema?

En caso de que la respuesta sea afirmativa, ¿sabes cómo se puede realizar?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Ene 2023)

RFray dijo:


> Me parece haber escuchado hace tiempo que es posible comprar las acciones de Danone directamente a la compañía, sin pasar por un broker, y que así había menos retenciones en los divis. ¿Te suena el tema?
> 
> En caso de que la respuesta sea afirmativa, ¿sabes cómo se puede realizar?



Sé que hay muchas empresas que hacen eso, pero solo de pensar en el papeleo me vuelvo loco.

Hazte a la idea de que yo tengo unas 50 empresas en mi cartera, todas gestionadas por mi mismo broker. Si tengo que separarlas y contarlas e ir una a una con lo de hacienda los impuestos y demás...mi contable me mata diréctamente.

A menos que estemos hablando de meterle a Danone 6 o 7 cifras no veo algo que merezca la pena (y te lo dice uno con una cartera relativamente seria).


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (8 Ene 2023)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha analizado Tyson Foods? Una Yankee que está especializada en preparar carne.



Le eche un vistacillo, cuando el escandalo de su "despistado y drogado" CFO, que bajo su cotización bastante, no la mire mucho, pero estaban repartiendo el 83% de sus beneficios en dividendos, un poco alto, no me gusto, y también había bajado el flujo de caja por acción y sus ganancias, quizás no hayan podido trasladar la inflación al consumidor, que es algo que les esta pasando a todas las empresas de alimentación que me he visto, pero creo que es algo reversible,

también el ratio de deuda neta a EBITDA es de 1.46, que yo no lo veo mal, si no hay nada raro en los balances en teoría es segura, pero tienen que meterle la inflación al consumidor.

si baja un poco mas, quizás le meta algo, pero sigo esperando rebajas.


----------



## Sharex (Lunes a la(s) 7:21 AM)

Hola Shurs
Me acongoja la inversión en bolsas que no sean la hispanistaní por el tema impositivo.
Algun enlace actualizado con info sobe la gestión de retenciones es en bolsas europeas?
Paz y Prosperidad


----------



## Parlakistan (Lunes a la(s) 8:43 AM)

Sharex dijo:


> Hola Shurs
> Me acongoja la inversión en bolsas que no sean la hispanistaní por el tema impositivo.
> Algun enlace actualizado con info sobe la gestión de retenciones es en bolsas europeas?
> Paz y Prosperidad



En el Reino Unido no te cobran nada.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Lunes a la(s) 9:16 AM)

*NOTICIAS: DEUTSCHE TELEKOM AUMENTA DIVIDENDOS*

La alemana, clásica en mi cartera, con mas de un 66% de revalorización y entregando siempre por encima de un 3% neto en dividendos, ha decidido subir su dividendo éste año y pasar de EUR0.64 a EUR0.70 por acción. Ésto probablemente le hará sobrepasar la barrera del 4% neto en mi cartera.

La empresa es muy difícil de pillar a la baja. Quizás con las caidas de Marzo. Tiene un PER de 13 y su presencia internacional hace que sea verdaderamente difícil pillarla barata, pero si la veo caer seriamente volveré a comprar.


----------



## Parlakistan (Lunes a la(s) 11:32 AM)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *NOTICIAS: DEUTSCHE TELEKOM AUMENTA DIVIDENDOS*
> 
> La alemana, clásica en mi cartera, con mas de un 66% de revalorización y entregando siempre por encima de un 3% neto en dividendos, ha decidido subir su dividendo éste año y pasar de EUR0.64 a EUR0.70 por acción. Ésto probablemente le hará sobrepasar la barrera del 4% neto en mi cartera.
> 
> La empresa es muy difícil de pillar a la baja. Quizás con las caidas de Marzo. Tiene un PER de 13 y su presencia internacional hace que sea verdaderamente difícil pillarla barata, pero si la veo caer seriamente volveré a comprar.



Suerte tienes de vivir fuera y que no te hagan la doble retención. En España veo muy complicado reclamar los impuestos de las empresas alemanas, sino llevaría bastantes en cartera. Daimler y BMW cotizan a precios de risa y son del sector del lujo, Henkel creo que es muy buena, BASF, etc.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Lunes a la(s) 11:55 AM)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Suerte tienes de vivir fuera y que no te hagan la doble retención. En España veo muy complicado reclamar los impuestos de las empresas alemanas, sino llevaría bastantes en cartera. Daimler y BMW cotizan a precios de risa y son del sector del lujo, Henkel creo que es muy buena, BASF, etc.



¿Por qué os jode tanto la doble retención? En serio, a partir de ciertas cantidades (50k por ejemplo) creo que os interesaría tener a un gestor que os lo lleve.

Yo tengo mas o menos 1/3 de mis acciones en USA, 1/3 en Europa, y 1/3 en Asia. Las retenciones me las hace Traderepublic y luego se las paso a mi gestor que me lleva todos los temas y tan panchos.

PS: BASF la llevo ahora mismo con un +22% y dividendos por encima del 6%. Con las de coches soy mas reticente a entrar, aunque no lo descarto. A punto estuve de entrar en Renault pero no llegó a entrar al precio que quería.


----------



## Pochinche (Lunes a la(s) 12:24 PM)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Sé que hay muchas empresas que hacen eso, pero solo de pensar en el papeleo me vuelvo loco.
> 
> Hazte a la idea de que yo tengo unas 50 empresas en mi cartera, todas gestionadas por mi mismo broker. Si tengo que separarlas y contarlas e ir una a una con lo de hacienda los impuestos y demás...mi contable me mata diréctamente.
> 
> A menos que estemos hablando de meterle a Danone 6 o 7 cifras no veo algo que merezca la pena (y te lo dice uno con una cartera relativamente seria).



No te da miedo tener todo tu dinero en un mismo broker? Supuestamente si quiebra deberían pasarnos las acciones a otro, pero pudiendo diversificar entre varios... Ya otra cosa sería la liquidez que ahí si hay un límite según el broker. Yo al final estoy usando 3 distintos, también según sea para españoas o yankis.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Lunes a la(s) 12:55 PM)

Pochinche dijo:


> No te da miedo tener todo tu dinero en un mismo broker? Supuestamente si quiebra deberían pasarnos las acciones a otro, pero pudiendo diversificar entre varios... Ya otra cosa sería la liquidez que ahí si hay un límite según el broker. Yo al final estoy usando 3 distintos, también según sea para españoas o yankis.



No, ya que el broker es solo un intermediario. Las acciones estan en manos del exchange, y el dinero esta en un banco asociado con protección de hasta 100k. El propio borker tiene licencia BaFin (en mi caso) y no en plan Juicyfields "estan a punto de darnos la licencia".

No me gusta hablar de mi propio dinero, pero a título explicativo tengo en Traderepublic 46k en líquido (porque hasta 50k me dan un 2% de interés) y 100k liquido en Renault Bank para depósitos (porque hasta 100k estoy protegido por el banco central. En acciones puedes tener millones si quieres y ahí dependera de si la empresa en si quiebra (un colega mio perdió creo que fueron 30k o así con Wirecard, y mira que le avisé de no invertir en empresas relativamente nuevas, pero luego lo puedes pasar como pérdidas en el siguiente año fiscal).

Si mañana Traderepublic me dá un 2% hasta 100k, ahí meto 100k líquidos. Eso si, asegúrate de que tu banco cumple con el BCE y tu broker tiene licencia, entonces hasta 100k no deberías tener problemas.


----------



## Parlakistan (Lunes a la(s) 5:20 PM)

3M me parece que está en una zona interesante viendo el gráfico. Puede que sea de las que empiece a subir, aunque con el tema del juicio de los tapones quede en un bulltrap, pero la veo bien de precio.


----------



## Panko21 (Lunes a la(s) 10:00 PM)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Por qué os jode tanto la doble retención? En serio, a partir de ciertas cantidades (50k por ejemplo) creo que os interesaría tener a un gestor que os lo lleve.
> 
> Yo tengo mas o menos 1/3 de mis acciones en USA, 1/3 en Europa, y 1/3 en Asia. Las retenciones me las hace Traderepublic y luego se las paso a mi gestor que me lleva todos los temas y tan panchos.
> 
> PS: BASF la llevo ahora mismo con un +22% y dividendos por encima del 6%. Con las de coches soy mas reticente a entrar, aunque no lo descarto. A punto estuve de entrar en Renault pero no llegó a entrar al precio que quería.



Xq el papeleo para recuperarlo es un coñazo y batsante difícil con según q haciendas (Francia y Portugal no deben ni responder)


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Lunes a la(s) 10:14 PM)

Panko21 dijo:


> Xq el papeleo para recuperarlo es un coñazo y batsante difícil con según q haciendas (Francia y Portugal no deben ni responder)



Dos palabras: Ges+tor.

Te lleva hacienda, te lleva las acciones, etc.

Pero dios nos libre de pagar a un especialista para trabajos que requieran de ello.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Lunes a la(s) 10:16 PM)

Parlakistan dijo:


> 3M me parece que está en una zona interesante viendo el gráfico. Puede que sea de las que empiece a subir, aunque con el tema del juicio de los tapones quede en un bulltrap, pero la veo bien de precio.



Espero con ansia felina a 3M. Ya le llegará el turno, y ahí estaré, billetera en una mano y polla en la otra.


----------



## Panko21 (Lunes a la(s) 10:19 PM)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Espero con ansia felina a 3M. Ya le llegará el turno, y ahí estaré, billetera en una mano y polla en la otra.



Sobre los 100 pusiste?

Cuando tenga un gesto será cuando tenga pasta


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Lunes a la(s) 10:20 PM)

Panko21 dijo:


> Sobre los 100 pusiste?
> 
> Cuando tenga un gesto será cuando tenga pasta



Si, 100 pavos. Ahí empiezo a mirar en sero.


----------



## Parlakistan (Lunes a la(s) 10:27 PM)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Espero con ansia felina a 3M. Ya le llegará el turno, y ahí estaré, billetera en una mano y polla en la otra.



Yo la incluí hoy en la cartera de mi vieja, creo que ya se puede empezar a picotear.


----------



## Hamtel (Lunes a la(s) 10:37 PM)

Este hilo es oro puro. Gracias por la información y los aportes. He entrado en VZ e Intel a precios que creo que son bastante buenos.
VZ estaba en el radar desde hace mucho tiempo pero siempre me había parecido que estaba un poco cara, aparte de la deuda que tiene. pero con las caídas de los últimos meses me he decidido a entrar.
Con Intel tenía muchas dudas pero a 26 y poco creí que era una buena oportunidad de entrar. Al final, la semana pasada, aumente posición. Ahora a esperar nuevas oportunidades y atento a los comentarios del hilo


----------



## Capablanca (Lunes a la(s) 10:58 PM)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No, ya que el broker es solo un intermediario. Las acciones estan en manos del exchange, y el dinero esta en un banco asociado con protección de hasta 100k. El propio borker tiene licencia BaFin (en mi caso) y no en plan Juicyfields "estan a punto de darnos la licencia".
> 
> No me gusta hablar de mi propio dinero, pero a título explicativo tengo en Traderepublic 46k en líquido (porque hasta 50k me dan un 2% de interés) y 100k liquido en Renault Bank para depósitos (porque hasta 100k estoy protegido por el banco central. En acciones puedes tener millones si quieres y ahí dependera de si la empresa en si quiebra (un colega mio perdió creo que fueron 30k o así con Wirecard, y mira que le avisé de no invertir en empresas relativamente nuevas, pero luego lo puedes pasar como pérdidas en el siguiente año fiscal).
> 
> Si mañana Traderepublic me dá un 2% hasta 100k, ahí meto 100k líquidos. Eso si, asegúrate de que tu banco cumple con el BCE y tu broker tiene licencia, entonces hasta 100k no deberías tener problemas.



Gracias por la info de traderepublic, voy a echar un ojo a comisiones etc y enchufarle pasta, el 2% está genial


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Martes a la(s) 9:48 AM)

Capablanca dijo:


> Gracias por la info de traderepublic, voy a echar un ojo a comisiones etc y enchufarle pasta, el 2% está genial



¡Ojo! Te hablo de Traderepublic en Alemania. No sé si tendrán la misma promoción en España.

La verdad es que con la tontería son algo mas de 80 pavos por tener el dinero ahí, y entiendo porqué lo hacen: Así es mas fácil comprar acciones de forma impulsiva.

Así que te recomiendo (desde el respeto) cuidar la impulsividad. Por ejemplo, yo estoy LOCO por entrar en Microsoft, Amazon, y Apple. Lo llevo intentando desde hace un par de años, tengo dinero para ello, pero sé que debo ser paciente. Tambien es cierto que cuando la cosa se pone al precio que quieres es conveniente disparar. Éste es mi caso con Intel, que a pesar de tenerla a -17% no me arrepiento pues disparé al precio que creí oportuno, y seguiré disparando si sigue cayendo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Martes a la(s) 9:51 AM)

Hamtel dijo:


> Este hilo es oro puro. Gracias por la información y los aportes. He entrado en VZ e Intel a precios que creo que son bastante buenos.
> VZ estaba en el radar desde hace mucho tiempo pero siempre me había parecido que estaba un poco cara, aparte de la deuda que tiene. pero con las caídas de los últimos meses me he decidido a entrar.
> Con Intel tenía muchas dudas pero a 26 y poco creí que era una buena oportunidad de entrar. Al final, la semana pasada, aumente posición. Ahora a esperar nuevas oportunidades y atento a los comentarios del hilo



Gracias por el cumplido. Espero poder crear un hilo que sirva a todos de ayuda.

Yo llevo tanto Intel como VZ. En mi opinión personal VZ se me antoja mas peligrosa y un poco mas "sin dirección", por eso le meto menos. Intel la veo que lo ha pasado muy mal pero esta en pleno proceso de recuperación, aunque le va a llevar años. Mi apuesta es clara por Intel, pero es MI apuesta.


----------



## Fercas7 (Martes a la(s) 6:07 PM)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Venimos de aqui: Hilo del Inversor por Dividendos 2022
> 
> Pues ya tenemos tercera edición del clásico hilo del inversor por dividendos en su edición 2023. Muchas cosas han ido cambiando desde que empezamos, incluyendo mi propia forma de aproximarme al tema de la inversión por dividendos. En ésta edición quiero abrir un poco mas mi cartera a vosotros, además de ser mas proactivo hablando de las inversiones que voy a hacer.
> 
> ...



para un recién entrado en este mundo divindero, en donde meterías repartidos 17k?


----------



## Parlakistan (Martes a la(s) 6:31 PM)

Buena caída hoy en bats, se nos pone la rentabilidad por dividendo en un 7.23% a precios actuales. 



https://www.nasdaq.com/es/market-activity/stocks/bti/dividend-history


----------



## jepicat (Martes a la(s) 6:43 PM)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¡Ojo! Te hablo de Traderepublic en Alemania. No sé si tendrán la misma promoción en España.
> 
> La verdad es que con la tontería son algo mas de 80 pavos por tener el dinero ahí, y entiendo porqué lo hacen: Así es mas fácil comprar acciones de forma impulsiva.
> 
> Así que te recomiendo (desde el respeto) cuidar la impulsividad. Por ejemplo, yo estoy LOCO por entrar en Microsoft, Amazon, y Apple. Lo llevo intentando desde hace un par de años, tengo dinero para ello, pero sé que debo ser paciente. Tambien es cierto que cuando la cosa se pone al precio que quieres es conveniente disparar. Éste es mi caso con Intel, que a pesar de tenerla a -17% no me arrepiento pues disparé al precio que creí oportuno, y seguiré disparando si sigue cayendo.



Ahora Intel parece que ha arreado para arriba. Yo tengo 7n paque viejo a 28 y hace unos días no entré a 26 esperando los 25 que no llegaron.

Que opinas, modo bruja Lola On. Bajará de nuevo o se mantendrá o subirá?

Enviat des del meu M2102J20SG usant Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (Martes a la(s) 8:41 PM)

jepicat dijo:


> Ahora Intel parece que ha arreado para arriba. Yo tengo 7n paque viejo a 28 y hace unos días no entré a 26 esperando los 25 que no llegaron.
> 
> Que opinas, modo bruja Lola On. Bajará de nuevo o se mantendrá o subirá?
> 
> Enviat des del meu M2102J20SG usant Tapatalk



Los insiders compraron a 29 dólares, mira la caída que lleva desde máximos y dime si piensas si está a un buen precio de entrada.

Edito, he mirado el gráfico y ha formado un doble suelo de libro.


----------



## CasaEstado (Martes a la(s) 9:47 PM)

El mundial de los dividendos


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (Miércoles a la(s) 9:01 AM)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha analizado Tyson Foods? Una Yankee que está especializada en preparar carne.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Miércoles a la(s) 10:19 AM)

CasaEstado dijo:


> El mundial de los dividendos



Lo siguiente no es una crítica contra tí, sino contra el twit (que agradezco que pongas):

NI SE OS OCURRA PONER LOS PRECIOS A LOS QUE SE ENTRÓ EN ESOS VALORES, NI SI HAY DISOLUCIÓN DE ACCIONES, O ACQUISICIÓN DE DEUDA, O CUALQUIER OTRA PARDILLEZ PARA ATRAER A PARDILLOS NO SEA QUE LA GENTE INVIERTA CON CABEZA.

Personalmente PG y JNJ me parecen empresas COJONUDAS y a las que entrar cuando tenga sentido, pero aún no estan al precio que las quiero.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Miércoles a la(s) 10:19 AM)

The Cake is a Lie dijo:


>



Me hace gracia porque precísamente ayer la estaba mirando.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Miércoles a la(s) 10:25 AM)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Los insiders compraron a 29 dólares, mira la caída que lleva desde máximos y dime si piensas si está a un buen precio de entrada.
> 
> Edito, he mirado el gráfico y ha formado un doble suelo de libro.



Mi opinión personal: Para empezar si no tienes nada de ella, SI. 

Compré mi último paquete el día 28 de Diciembre a 24 pavos (avisado y demostrado en mi lista privada).

Opinión personal (repito): Intel la tengo a dia de hoy a -16%. Llevo comprándola desde hace tiempo y quiero tener una posición dominante en mi cartera. Cada vez que caiga sobre los 25 pavos o así añadiré un paquete hasta llevármela a un 10% de mi cartera (ahora mismo es un 5%).

Eso si, Intel "debería" caer mas al menos hasta terminar el Q1 de 2023. Debería, pero nunca se sabe. A mi me parece una buna empresa y sus dividendos ya me rozan el 5% bruto. No me imagino un mundo en los próximos 20 años sin Intel, sobre todo con las inversiones que estan haciendo y su plan de entrada gordo en Europa (estan buscando fondos en Alemania e Italia, creo que incluso en España).


----------



## VandeBel (Miércoles a la(s) 10:27 AM)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Buena caída hoy en bats, se nos pone la rentabilidad por dividendo en un 7.23% a precios actuales.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nasdaq.com/es/market-activity/stocks/bti/dividend-history



Aún la veo alta. Quiero entrar pero no a estos precios. Estoy pensando en deshacerme de Logista, ahora que ha subido un 50 % en dos años. 

Feministo. A qué precio entrarías en Bats?


----------



## Parlakistan (Miércoles a la(s) 10:38 AM)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Mi opinión personal: Para empezar si no tienes nada de ella, SI.
> 
> Compré mi último paquete el día 28 de Diciembre a 24 pavos (avisado y demostrado en mi lista privada).
> 
> ...



Yo no veo nada claro que siga bajando y más con una figura de doble suelo. Si vuelve a bajar a 25 es compra de libro. En cambio otras tecnológicas si deben seguir corrigiendo, todas las grandes siguen caras y poco interesantes para entrar.


----------



## Nefersen (Miércoles a la(s) 10:39 AM)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Mi opinión personal: Para empezar si no tienes nada de ella, SI.
> 
> Compré mi último paquete el día 28 de Diciembre a 24 pavos (avisado y demostrado en mi lista privada).
> 
> ...



Feministo, estoy muy tentado por MPW y su dividendo de 9,39%.
¿Hay algún cargo oculto o algún truco?
También me preocupa esto que dicen aquí:
Medical Properties Trust: Is the Selloff Justified?


The bears allege that Medical Properties Trust is propping up some of these hospital operators (particularly Steward Health, which is Medical Properties Trust's biggest tenant) who are basically insolvent by loaning them money, so they can keep up with the rent payments to Medical Properties Trust. According to the bears, this is a house of cards which will come crashing down.


Los osos alegan que Medical Properties Trust está apoyando a algunos de estos operadores de hospitales (particularmente Steward Health, que es el mayor inquilino de Medical Properties Trust) y que son básicamente insolventes. Les presta dinero para que puedan mantenerse al día con los pagos de alquiler a Medical Properties Trust. Según los osos, este es un castillo de naipes que se derrumbará.


----------



## Nefersen (Miércoles a la(s) 10:41 AM)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo no veo nada claro que siga bajando y más con una figura de doble suelo. Si vuelve a bajar a 25 es compra de libro. En cambio otras tecnológicas si deben seguir corrigiendo, todas las grandes siguen caras y poco interesantes para entrar.



¿A qué precio entrarías en GOOG?


----------



## Parlakistan (Miércoles a la(s) 10:48 AM)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿A qué precio entrarías en GOOG?



No lo sé, bastante más abajo, pero el problema que tengo con esta empresa es que no le gusta pagar dividendos. Le pasa como a Apple, tiene una caja gigantesca de dólares guardada sin saber que hacer con ese dinero, llega un punto en que estás empresas de tanto crecimiento deberian plantearse recompensar a sus accionistas y por alguna oscura razón no lo hacen. Prefiero poner mi dinero en otro sitio.


----------



## Parlakistan (Miércoles a la(s) 10:52 AM)

Nefersen dijo:


> Feministo, estoy muy tentado por MPW y su dividendo de 9,39%.
> ¿Hay algún cargo oculto o algún truco?
> También me preocupa esto que dicen aquí:
> Medical Properties Trust: Is the Selloff Justified?
> ...



Tiene un problema importante, lo malo de tener clientes tan poco diversificados es que pase esto, que uno tenga problemas te puede hacer sufrir a la empresa. Y Steward creo que era casi un 30% de los alquileres de MPW. Aún así cotiza muy barata y ese problema puede estar descontado del precio.

Si quieres un reit más seguro compra Simon Property, te pagará menos, un 6% pero van a subir dividendo, tiene los clientes más diversificados, los mejores centros comerciales de USA, para clientes con dinero, y lo más importante, gestión prudente de una familia de judíos, donde lo que importa es ganar pasta y llevar bien la empresa por la cuenta que les trae.


----------



## Nefersen (Miércoles a la(s) 11:05 AM)

Parlakistan dijo:


> No lo sé, bastante más abajo, pero el problema que tengo con esta empresa es que no le gusta pagar dividendos. Le pasa como a Apple, tiene una caja gigantesca de dólares guardada sin saber que hacer con ese dinero, llega un punto en que estás empresas de tanto crecimiento deberian plantearse recompensar a sus accionistas y por alguna oscura razón no lo hacen. Prefiero poner mi dinero en otro sitio.



Yo odio a Google porque los identifico con lo peor del globalismo satanista. Pero luego, en la práctica, a pesar de que intento evitarlos todo lo posible, me veo obligado a buscar las tiendas y resturantes en google maps, a medir áreas de terrenos en google earth, a traducir en google translate, a buscar en google image, a usar youtube, a usar gmail, a identificarme con mi cuenta google en casi todos los servicios -con lo que eso supone de ceder datos-, etc.

En definitiva, que vivo en un entorno google, y eso, odiando a la empresa. Su posición de dominio y monopolio me recuerda mucho al Windows de hace 20 años. Y encima, están a la cabeza de todo el desarrollo de la IA y de los ordenadores cuánticos. En definitiva, que es una empresa que va a condicionar el futuro, sí o sí.

Hace un año estaba en 148 y ahora en 88. ¿No es como muy evidente que volverá a esos148 como poco en cuestión de meses, en cuanto se aclaren las aguas? ¿No es una apuesta segura para duplicar la pasta? ¿Qué importa que no te genere un 2% de dividendo si puede hacerte ganar en un año un 100% aprovechando el comprarla en este dip? Eso equivale a lo que te daría en 50 años de dividendo.


----------



## Nefersen (Miércoles a la(s) 11:23 AM)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Tiene un problema importante, lo malo de tener clientes tan poco diversificados es que pase esto, que uno tenga problemas te puede hacer sufrir a la empresa. Y Steward creo que era casi un 30% de los alquileres de MPW. Aún así cotiza muy barata y ese problema puede estar descontado del precio.
> 
> Si quieres un reit más seguro compra Simon Property, te pagará menos, un 6% pero van a subir dividendo, tiene los clientes más diversificados, los mejores centros comerciales de USA, para clientes con dinero, y lo más importante, gestión prudente de una familia de judíos, donde lo que importa es ganar pasta y llevar bien la empresa por la cuenta que les trae.



Gracias por esta recomendación. Pregunto: ¿estos Reit tienen algún condicionante o retención especial para extranjeros, o realmente te pagan el dividendo ese que anuncian -descontando la retención normal como cualquier otra empresa?


----------



## Parlakistan (Miércoles a la(s) 12:21 PM)

Nefersen dijo:


> Yo odio a Google porque los identifico con lo peor del globalismo satanista. Pero luego, en la práctica, a pesar de que intento evitarlos todo lo posible, me veo obligado a buscar las tiendas y resturantes en google maps, a medir áreas de terrenos en google earth, a traducir en google translate, a buscar en google image, a usar youtube, a usar gmail, a identificarme con mi cuenta google en casi todos los servicios -con lo que eso supone de ceder datos-, etc.
> 
> En definitiva, que vivo en un entorno google, y eso, odiando a la empresa. Su posición de dominio y monopolio me recuerda mucho al Windows de hace 20 años. Y encima, están a la cabeza de todo el desarrollo de la IA y de los ordenadores cuánticos. En definitiva, que es una empresa que va a condicionar el futuro, sí o sí.
> 
> Hace un año estaba en 148 y ahora en 88. ¿No es como muy evidente que volverá a esos148 como poco en cuestión de meses, en cuanto se aclaren las aguas? ¿No es una apuesta segura para duplicar la pasta? ¿Qué importa que no te genere un 2% de dividendo si puede hacerte ganar en un año un 100% aprovechando el comprarla en este dip? Eso equivale a lo que te daría en 50 años de dividendo.



Yo es que pienso que la fed aún va a seguir bastante tiempo con los tipos altos, hasta que se reduzca sustancialmente la inflación y las empresas de crecimiento como Google se mueven mejor en un entorno de tipos bajos. Por eso creo que no hemos visto aún el deep de Google, aunque me puedo equivocar. 

Por otro lado creo que ya no va a crecer tanto como lo hacía en el pasado, aunque tiene un foso lo defensivo tremendo, que es lo que la hace diferencial.

El los próximos años quizás haya otras de crecimiento que lo hagan mejor, como Ferrari, Louis Vuitton o Burberry. Para pegar buenos pelotazos yo tengo mi favorita que es Kyndryl.


----------



## max power (Miércoles a la(s) 12:33 PM)

Nefersen dijo:


> Gracias por esta recomendación. Pregunto: ¿estos Reit tienen algún condicionante o retención especial para extranjeros, o realmente te pagan el dividendo ese que anuncian -descontando la retención normal como cualquier otra empresa?



Creo que los REITS retienen mas que una empresa llamémosla "normal".

Puedo estar equivocado pero creo recordar que en lugar del 15% los REITS USA retienen algo asi como el 25%. Todo eso en origen.


----------



## The Cube (Miércoles a la(s) 1:39 PM)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Los insiders compraron a 29 dólares, mira la caída que lleva desde máximos y dime si piensas si está a un buen precio de entrada.
> 
> Edito, he mirado el gráfico y ha formado un doble suelo de libro.



Cuidado con estas cosas, que de momento no sabes si se ha formado un doble suelo, un doble techo, triple techo o un periodo de lateralidad. Las figuras técnicas sólo existen al completarse y de momento hasta que no supere holgadamente los 30 lo mismo puede ser que se gire a buscar los 25 otra vez.


----------



## Uspgon (Miércoles a la(s) 3:09 PM)

Nefersen dijo:


> Gracias por esta recomendación. Pregunto: ¿estos Reit tienen algún condicionante o retención especial para extranjeros, o realmente te pagan el dividendo ese que anuncian -descontando la retención normal como cualquier otra empresa?



Mira este enlace de un broker sobre fiscalidad.









Fiscalidad de inversiones y dividendos internacionales en HeyTrade


Si invierte con HeyTrade, todas sus operaciones aparecerán en su declaración de impuestos. Esto te ahorrará tener que rellenar el modelo 720.




heytrade.com





En los reit te retienen de primera un 30% que luego ajustan según de donde consideren que vienen los rendimientos.

Yo la verdad es que no entraría en MPW ahora. Hay muchas otras opciones de reits como han planteado en este hilo como para asumir riesgos innecesarios.

Saludos


----------



## Parlakistan (Miércoles a la(s) 4:02 PM)

max power dijo:


> Creo que los REITS retienen mas que una empresa llamémosla "normal".
> 
> Puedo estar equivocado pero creo recordar que en lugar del 15% los REITS USA retienen algo asi como el 25%. Todo eso en origen.



No estoy seguro de eso, yo cobro de Simon y no me ha parecido que retengan tanto.


----------



## max power (Miércoles a la(s) 4:25 PM)

Parlakistan dijo:


> No estoy seguro de eso, yo cobro de Simon y no me ha parecido que retengan tanto.



Pues estupenda noticia. Gracias.


----------



## Parlakistan (Miércoles a la(s) 5:47 PM)

max power dijo:


> Pues estupenda noticia. Gracias.



Es lo que ha dicho un forero, si Simon o MPW por poner un ejemplo vende activos y cobras dinero de esa venta es cuando retienen más, pero si no vende y te paga la renta normal de los alquileres el fisco estadounidense te retiene lo mismo que por otras acciones. Retención que te puedes quitar tramitando el W8 ben.


----------



## Parlakistan (Miércoles a la(s) 10:44 PM)

ACS reparte dividendos en febrero:

€0.481 por acción 
Pay Date
February 7, 2023
Ex-Date
January 20, 2023

Lleva una subida muy importante, lo difícil es saber dónde parará el bicho porque este año va lanzada con multitud de contratos en USA y Australia. Lo mejor, las concesiones de peaje de las autopistas a 50 años que está consiguiendo, cashflow sano si vienen tiempos difíciles.


----------



## Wataru_ (Jueves a la(s) 2:43 PM)

VandeBel dijo:


> Aún la veo alta. Quiero entrar pero no a estos precios. Estoy pensando en deshacerme de Logista, ahora que ha subido un 50 % en dos años.
> 
> Feministo. A qué precio entrarías en Bats?



Buenas tardes
Logista es la que mejor va de mi cartera y eso me da tranquilidad. Creo que está muy bien gestionada y va diversificando con cabeza. Además estos tipos altos les viene genial y van subiendo dividendos... con mi precio medio, me dará un 8% de dividendos brutos al año.
Personalmente (sin opinar de carteras ajenas, por supuesto), no la suelto, no creo que me vayan a dar más en otros lados.
Un saludo


----------



## VandeBel (Jueves a la(s) 3:02 PM)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> Logista es la que mejor va de mi cartera y eso me da tranquilidad. Creo que está muy bien gestionada y va diversificando con cabeza. Además estos tipos altos les viene genial y van subiendo dividendos... con mi precio medio, me dará un 8% de dividendos brutos al año.
> Personalmente (sin opinar de carteras ajenas, por supuesto), no la suelto, no creo que me vayan a dar más en otros lados.
> Un saludo



Tienes razón en que es una empresa muy bien gestionada. Junto a Repsol y Kistos han sido las tres empresas que han sostenido mi cartera , que empecé hace 2 años.

Lo que me da miedo es que ha entrado al Ibex y parece que se ha estancado. Quizás ha llegado a su techo y pueda iniciar camino lateral o descendente, aunque tienes razón que los tipos altos le vienen bien. Eso es muy importante en estos momentos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Jueves a la(s) 5:47 PM)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ACS reparte dividendos en febrero:
> 
> €0.481 por acción
> Pay Date
> ...



¿Cuál es la relación entre el flujo de caja y los dividendos? (Específicamente: Cash from Operations - CAPEX)

Y ya mirando a futuros:
¿Que beneficios han dado esos peajes que han conseguido, o si son nuevos, cómo podríamos hacer un cálculo histórico? Es que sin esos datos es imposible saber si la acción esta inflada por esa noticia y ya estamos pagando lo que pasará en los próximos 50 años.

(desde el respeto)


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Jueves a la(s) 5:48 PM)

Comentario general: Os veo muy enfocados en si el precio de la acción esta arriba o abajo, cuando deberías estar pendiente de si estas comprando una empresa barata o cara. NO ES LO MISMO.


----------



## Parlakistan (Jueves a la(s) 5:49 PM)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> Logista es la que mejor va de mi cartera y eso me da tranquilidad. Creo que está muy bien gestionada y va diversificando con cabeza. Además estos tipos altos les viene genial y van subiendo dividendos... con mi precio medio, me dará un 8% de dividendos brutos al año.
> Personalmente (sin opinar de carteras ajenas, por supuesto), no la suelto, no creo que me vayan a dar más en otros lados.
> Un saludo



De esa empresa hablan muy bien, pero viendo el gráfico veo que lleva mucha subida, difícil encontrar de momento subirme a ella.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Jueves a la(s) 6:10 PM)

*AMBEV ENTREGA (COJONUDOS) DIVIDENDOS*

La de las borracheras brasileñas demuestra una vez mas su dominio entregando un 4.91% NETO. Así si.

Ahora mismo esta en un buen momento de entrada/incremento, pues solo la tengo un 6% revalorizada.

El año pasado dupliqué mi posición en ésta empresa, y no me arrepiento. Sus dividendos van a ser de gran ayuda en la cuesta de Enero dividenderil.


----------



## Panko21 (Viernes a la(s) 6:03 PM)

Acabo de vender media posición de una acción y ahora tengo ciertas dudas, tengo que pillarme coche nuevo... 

Si lo pillo con esta pasta no tengo q pedir crédito pero no recibo dividendos, pero luego puedo dedicar 350-400 al mes a ir comprando acciones q estén a buen precio (tardaría cierto en tiempo invertir lo q ya tengo). 

Si pillo acciónes con dividendo pillo las subidas anual de esos dividendos y esos 350-400 irian a pagar el crédito.

Que opción me recomendais


----------



## esquilero (Viernes a la(s) 6:09 PM)

Yo soy patidario de no deberle un clavel al banco. 

Mucha suerte.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Viernes a la(s) 6:53 PM)

Panko21 dijo:


> Acabo de vender media posición de una acción y ahora tengo ciertas dudas, tengo que pillarme coche nuevo...
> 
> Si lo pillo con esta pasta no tengo q pedir crédito pero no recibo dividendos, pero luego puedo dedicar 350-400 al mes a ir comprando acciones q estén a buen precio (tardaría cierto en tiempo invertir lo q ya tengo).
> 
> ...



1. Pagar deudas.
2. Cobrar beneficios.

*Osea, compra el coche al contado.*

Por cierto, y perdona el offtopic, pero si vas a comprar un coche nuevo:
- Mejor a partir del 20 del mes, porque los comerciales rezagados pueden acercarse a objetivos.
- Mejor en Diciembre para cuadrar los objetivos anuales.
- Mejor uno de exposición o que tengan en almacen. Pregunta diréctamente.
- Actua como si lo mas importante fuera que te hagan unas letras muy cómodas (a mucho tiempo). No preguntes por el interés, pon cara de tonto, y diles que tú lo que quieres es "que el coche sea lo mas barato posible, pero a pagar en el mayor tiempo posible". Ésto hará que te hagan ofertas en el propio coche creyéndose que lo cobrarán mas tarde via los intereses brutales del banco. Repito: NO preguntes por intereses.

Cuando firmes y te den las llaves del coche (recuerda: Lo tienen en garaje) tienes 7 dias para desistir del crédito. Manda burofax a la entidad de crédito al día siguiente, 9am de la mañana o antes si puedes, vas al concesionario, y les dices que "tu tia rica te quiere hacer un regalo y pagarte el coche entero", así que le dices que donde hay que ingresar la cantidad. Si te dicen que eso no es posible blao blao les pides hoja de reclamaciones que vas a llevar derechito a facua.

Obviamente se olerán el pastel, así que recuerda hacer los cambios de aceite y la garantía en otro concesionario que estarán encantados de atenderte.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Viernes a la(s) 6:56 PM)

*MONDELEZ ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*

Estreno anual de la de los Toblerones. Lleva un +38.84% en cartera y nos entrega unos primeros dividendos de casi un 2.8% neto.

Enero empieza bien. No estamos aún a mitad de mes y estamos ya a punto de conseguir el 50% del objetivo mensual (recordad, éste año toca duplicar los dividendos del año pasado).


----------



## Parlakistan (Viernes a la(s) 7:03 PM)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *MONDELEZ ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*
> 
> Estreno anual de la de los Toblerones. Lleva un +38.84% en cartera y nos entrega unos primeros dividendos de casi un 2.8% neto.
> 
> Enero empieza bien. No estamos aún a mitad de mes y estamos ya a punto de conseguir el 50% del objetivo mensual (recordad, éste año toca duplicar los dividendos del año pasado).



Empresote, la pongo en el radar. Sus mierdas dulces están muy buenas. Lo malo es que está en máximos históricos. Esta era para pillarla en caidas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Viernes a la(s) 7:09 PM)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Empresote, la pongo en el radar. Sus mierdas dulces están muy buenas. Lo malo es que está en máximos históricos. Esta era para pillarla en caidas.



Fue de las primeras en mi cartera 2020, y rara vez no ha sido parte de alguna de mis carteras.

Podrías tener oportunidad de entrada en la caida de Marzo, así que ponle un precio que desees y estate atento.


----------



## Parlakistan (Viernes a la(s) 7:11 PM)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Fue de las primeras en mi cartera 2020, y rara vez no ha sido parte de alguna de mis carteras.
> 
> Podrías tener oportunidad de entrada en la caida de Marzo, así que ponle un precio que desees y estate atento.



Eso suponiendo que se cumplan los vaticinios agoreros y además las empresas de alimentación no son precisamente las que mas caen cuando hay miedo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Viernes a la(s) 7:13 PM)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Eso suponiendo que se cumplan los vaticinios agoreros y además las empresas de alimentación no son precisamente las que mas caen cuando hay miedo.



Compra buenas empresas a precios bajos. Los vaticinios (buenos o malos) es ruido de fondo al cual no prestar atención.

Dicho ésto tienes razón: A mas miedo, mas fuertes estan las de alimentación.


----------



## Panko21 (Viernes a la(s) 8:04 PM)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> 1. Pagar deudas.
> 2. Cobrar beneficios.
> 
> *Osea, compra el coche al contado.*
> ...



Y para un segunda mano, se puede hacer? No hay periodo de carencia y no te suben el precio por contrato.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Viernes a la(s) 8:33 PM)

Panko21 dijo:


> Y para un segunda mano, se puede hacer? No hay periodo de carencia y no te suben el precio por contrato.



No confundir "carencia" con "desestimiento". Y por cierto, son 14 dias y no 7 (error mio, pido perdón) los que tienes.

Aplica el *artículo 28 de la Ley 16/2011 de Contratos de Créditos al Consumo el cual deja CLARINETE que: "El derecho de desistimiento de un contrato de crédito es la facultad del consumidor de dejar sin efecto el contrato celebrado, comunicándoselo así a la otra parte contratante en un plazo de catorce días naturales sin necesidad de indicar los motivos y sin penalización alguna." 

Importantísimo lo del Burofax, y una vez que se hable con la casa de coches, también le mandas uno a ellos por si acaso.*


----------



## Nefersen (Viernes a la(s) 8:37 PM)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No confundir "carencia" con "desestimiento". Y por cierto, son 14 dias y no 7 (error mio, pido perdón) los que tienes.
> 
> Aplica el *artículo 28 de la Ley 16/2011 de Contratos de Créditos al Consumo el cual deja CLARINETE que: "El derecho de desistimiento de un contrato de crédito es la facultad del consumidor de dejar sin efecto el contrato celebrado, comunicándoselo así a la otra parte contratante en un plazo de catorce días naturales sin necesidad de indicar los motivos y sin penalización alguna."
> 
> Importantísimo lo del Burofax, y una vez que se hable con la casa de coches, también le mandas uno a ellos por si acaso.*



Feministo. ¿En tu cartera tienes ARCC? Ares Capital Corporation


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Viernes a la(s) 9:42 PM)

Nefersen dijo:


> Feministo. ¿En tu cartera tienes ARCC? Ares Capital Corporation



No, simplemente porque es un tipo de empresa muy difícil de analizar (pueden colártela). Es del tipo "Lehman Brothers" (no quiero decir que tenga ese futuro, sino ése tipo de complicación de análisis).


----------



## Nefersen (Viernes a la(s) 10:37 PM)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No, simplemente porque es un tipo de empresa muy difícil de analizar (pueden colártela). Es del tipo "Lehman Brothers" (no quiero decir que tenga ese futuro, sino ése tipo de complicación de análisis).



De las 50 que tienes... ¿cuáles son las top dividineras? Las que ofrezca un dividendo mayor.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Ayer a la(s) 11:03 AM)

Nefersen dijo:


> De las 50 que tienes... ¿cuáles son las top dividineras? Las que ofrezca un dividendo mayor.



Lo puse en mi hilo de dividendos del 2022, aunque éste año vienen algunas "nuevas" que compré el año pasado (BASF, Fortum entre ellas), pero tirando de mi año pasado (copypaste):

*Podio*
ORO: Norsk Hydro (13.61%). Espectacularísimo año para la Noruega que en 2021 solo entregaba un 2.53% pero que desde hacía tiempo avisaba que daría el pelotazo pues llegó a tocar el +300% (ahora mismo roza el +200%). No sabemos que le deparará el año que viene aunque confiamos en que empiece a subir sus dividendos o entregue mas dividendos extraordinarios

PLATA: China Mobile (9.22%). Sabía que sería una gran compra cuando EEUU decidió sacarla de su mercado de valores para volverla a meter a los 3 meses. Su revalorización siempre está sobre el +30%, pero es una empresa monopolística que dudo mucho que vaya a tener problemas en el futuro.

BRONCE: IBM (6.12%). Una americana que se nos cuela en 2022 tras mejorar sus dividendos del 2021 (4.46%). Apuesta segura que, con suerte, tendrá un mal 2023 y nos permitirá añadir.

*Menciones honoríficas*
Yara 6.05%
Abbvie 4.81%
Deutsche Telekom 5.15%
E.ON 4.06%
Japan Tobbaco 5.48%
Lenovo 6.08%
Porsche 4.22%
Qindao Port 6.12%
Verizon 4.09%

AVISO: DIVIDENDOS PASADOS NO GARANTIZAN DIVIDENDOS FUTUROS. Ojalá me equivoque pero creo que no veremos a Norsk Hydro dar de nuevo un +10% neto éste año.


----------



## Parlakistan (Ayer a la(s) 11:10 AM)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Lo puse en mi hilo de dividendos del 2022, aunque éste año vienen algunas "nuevas" que compré el año pasado (BASF, Fortum entre ellas), pero tirando de mi año pasado (copypaste):
> 
> *Podio*
> ORO: Norsk Hydro (13.61%). Espectacularísimo año para la Noruega que en 2021 solo entregaba un 2.53% pero que desde hacía tiempo avisaba que daría el pelotazo pues llegó a tocar el +300% (ahora mismo roza el +200%). No sabemos que le deparará el año que viene aunque confiamos en que empiece a subir sus dividendos o entregue mas dividendos extraordinarios
> ...



Feministo, si tuvieras AHORA que comprar una empresa, ¿cual escogerías que estuviese a precios razonables?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Ayer a la(s) 11:21 AM)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Feministo, si tuvieras AHORA que comprar una empresa, ¿cual escogerías que estuviese a precios razonables?



Me preguntas a mi, con mis condiciones personales y mi mentalidad, así que primero vamos a rehacer la pregunta:

Feministo: ¿Si tú tuvieras AHORA que comprar una empresa, que quieres mantener hasta la caida del 2027, donde no te preocupa el valor de la acción pues no tienes intención de vender (entera) en ningún momento hasta que salte el stop-loss del 2027, pero con el objetivo de sacar un buen dividendo, comprar barato, y en 2027 recuperar al menos el capital inicial, qué comprarías?

Y yo te respondería cualquiera entre las siguientes:
- Intel.
- TSMC.
- Bayer.
- HP.
- Ambev.
- Qindao Port.

Ahora bien, creo que ahora mismo no es exáctamente el mejor momento del año, lo que no quita que picotee lo que vea listo. Siguiendo macro debería irme de compras en algún momento en Marzo, casi casi seguro a finales o principios de Abril, así que esa misma pregunta hecha dos meses mas tarde te podría dar resultados distintos.

Tengo la intención clara de añadir Apple, Microsoft, Amazon, y Alphabet a mi cartera, pero solo si caen lo que deben de caer.


----------



## Parlakistan (Ayer a la(s) 11:30 AM)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Me preguntas a mi, con mis condiciones personales y mi mentalidad, así que primero vamos a rehacer la pregunta:
> 
> Feministo: ¿Si tú tuvieras AHORA que comprar una empresa, que quieres mantener hasta la caida del 2027, donde no te preocupa el valor de la acción pues no tienes intención de vender (entera) en ningún momento hasta que salte el stop-loss del 2027, pero con el objetivo de sacar un buen dividendo, comprar barato, y en 2027 recuperar al menos el capital inicial, qué comprarías?
> 
> ...



Intel sigue dentro de lo razonable:



https://www.nasdaq.com/market-activity/stocks/intc/dividend-history



Claro que a 25 USD era un precio de risa...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Ayer a la(s) 11:30 AM)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Intel sigue dentro de lo razonable:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En un horizonte de 5 años de dividendos al 5%, ¿te importa comprar Intel a 25, a 30, o a 35?


----------



## Parlakistan (Ayer a la(s) 11:33 AM)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> En un horizonte de 5 años de dividendos al 5%, ¿te importa comprar Intel a 25, a 30, o a 35?



Poco importa ciertamente. Hay que promediar por meses.


----------



## Fercas7 (Ayer a la(s) 11:40 AM)

Que opinión tenéis del Grupo ACS? reparte buenos dividendos y tiene fuera de Españistán parte de sus inversiones. Asimismo, los peajes es una inversión que se puede trasladar el coste al cliente en un plazo muy rápido.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Ayer a la(s) 11:41 AM)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Poco importa ciertamente. Hay que promediar por meses.



Prefiero promediar por oportunidades, pero también me fijo precios de entrada lógicos.

En el caso de Intel es la posición mas grande de mi cartera porque he ido añadiendo no "por meses" sino en los momentos en los que he visto caidas. Intel puede volver a ponerse a 25, o no hacerlo nunca mas (mira ejemplos como Amazon hace 20 años).

Si no tuviera nada de Intel entraría ahora o me esperaría hasta Marzo porque creo conveniente tener al menos una o dos empresas de microprocesadores con cierta diversificación (cosa que tienen Intel y TSMC, pero no lo veo tanto en AMD).


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Ayer a la(s) 11:43 AM)

Fercas7 dijo:


> Que opinión tenéis del Grupo ACS? reparte buenos dividendos y tiene fuera de Españistán parte de sus inversiones. Asimismo, los peajes es una inversión que se puede trasladar el coste al cliente en un plazo muy rápido.









No digo que no sea mala, pero no es para mi.

Y ésta es para leer entre líneas porque no voy a ser mas claro.


----------



## ourensanoparavercing (Ayer a la(s) 12:30 PM)

Buenos dias, un saludo a los foreros del hilo.
No intervengo casi nunca y menos aqui, al ser solo un aficionado en bolsa.
Queria preguntar en general, y en especial a Feministo, por lo mismo de los ultimos aportes, pero teniendo en cuenta la fiscalidad, y que al parecer en UK no hacen retención por dividendo, cual compraria hoy en dia o alguna seleccion de 2 ó 3 en UK para dividendos a buen precio.
Gracias.
Creo que le voy a entrar a Intel, pero el tema fiscalidad para pocas acciones que llevo es de tener en cuenta.


----------



## Nefersen (Ayer a la(s) 1:08 PM)

Encuentro en el Ibex estos dividendos impresionantes. ¿Qué os parecen?
En especial pregunto la astuto Feministo. ¿Qué es lo que hace que deseche estas oportunidades? ¿Simplemente no invierte en aquello que no conoce bien, o los desecha por que desconfía de esas empresas?

*DIVIDENDOS MÁS RENTABLES*

AcciónEjercicioRentabilidadMetrovacesa202325,35%Naturhouse202317,49%Aedas Homes202314,46%Enagas202310,58%


----------



## javac (Ayer a la(s) 1:14 PM)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Mi opinión personal: Para empezar si no tienes nada de ella, SI.
> 
> Compré mi último paquete el día 28 de Diciembre a 24 pavos (avisado y demostrado en mi lista privada).
> 
> ...



Cuando comparo Intel con tsm, a nivel de tecnología tsm va muy por delante de Intel. Y también me parece que tiene flujo de caja más estable.
Cómo va Intel a cerrar el gap tecnológico con tsm?

Conste que compre Intel hace unos meses, pero poquito


Por cierto, creo que black and decker empieza a ser un valor interesante a seguir, tras mucha miseria. Empiezan a canalizar flujo de caja y a reducir deuda, que no es especialmente alta


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Ayer a la(s) 1:50 PM)

javac dijo:


> Cuando comparo Intel con tsm, a nivel de tecnología tsm va muy por delante de Intel. Y también me parece que tiene flujo de caja más estable.
> Cómo va Intel a cerrar el gap tecnológico con tsm?
> 
> Conste que compre Intel hace unos meses, pero poquito
> ...



Yo tengo las dos. Creo que no hay ninguna ley en contra de ello


----------



## Parlakistan (Ayer a la(s) 1:50 PM)

Nefersen dijo:


> Encuentro en el Ibex estos dividendos impresionantes. ¿Qué os parecen?
> En especial pregunto la astuto Feministo. ¿Qué es lo que hace que deseche estas oportunidades? ¿Simplemente no invierte en aquello que no conoce bien, o los desecha por que desconfía de esas empresas?
> 
> *DIVIDENDOS MÁS RENTABLES*
> ...



El de Enagas si es sostenible, el resto pueden ser una trampa, pero como tenga que acometer inversiones puede que tenga que recortarlo, tienen bastante deuda, aunque no es mala empresa.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Ayer a la(s) 3:03 PM)

Nefersen dijo:


> Encuentro en el Ibex estos dividendos impresionantes. ¿Qué os parecen?
> En especial pregunto la astuto Feministo. ¿Qué es lo que hace que deseche estas oportunidades? ¿Simplemente no invierte en aquello que no conoce bien, o los desecha por que desconfía de esas empresas?
> 
> *DIVIDENDOS MÁS RENTABLES*
> ...



Metrovacesa: Solo empezó a dar beneficios en 2022 = Paso.
Naturhouse: Paga dividendo con deuda = Paso.
Aedas Homes = No tienen con qué pagar dividendo, y como fabrican casas tienen que tirar de deuda que ahora es cara = Paso.
Enagas = Aparte de los politicuchos, no consigo cuadrar el círculo cashflow vs. pagar deuda = Paso.

Perdón si ofendo a alguien.


----------

